# Oh You FILTHY DEMOCRATS/ANTIFA....You're On The TABLE " SAW " OF JUSTICE NOW !!!!



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump

*MANY people in custody, with many others being sought for Vandalization 
of Federal Property in Lafayette Park. 10 year prison sentences! *
*@FBIWFO*

*10:15 AM · Jun 26, 2020 Twitter for iPhone·*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> 
> *MANY people in custody, with many others being sought for Vandalization
> ...


This is not his job, we have law enforcement to take care of vandals. He cares more about confederate statues than human life. Why is he not doing something about the ongoing and now resulting pandemic? He is asleep at the wheel, hiding in a bunker. He is useless.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is not his job, we have law enforcement to take care of vandals. He cares more about confederate statues than human life. Why is he not doing something about the ongoing and now resulting pandemic? He is asleep at the wheel, hiding in a bunker. He is useless.


*Only you who is blind to the TRUTH would utter such stupidity....*
*He the PRESIDENT.....TOP DOG....KING OF THE HILL....Get it Gomer...!

Now go read ALL of the duties of the President of The United States and get
back to us in the am.....We know you've already started saucing up your " Grey Matter...*
*Just look at your posts...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

So how's you pro-fascism campaign going? Are you weeding out the weak, the diseased, the half breeds, those without the stomach to kill the enemy, aka Americans with a different view than yours?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So how's you pro-fascism campaign going? Are you weeding out the weak, the diseased, the half breeds, those without the stomach to kill the enemy, aka Americans with a different view than yours?


*Go away " Troll ".....you are useless to productive Society....!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

*REPUBLICANS= FASCIST*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *REPUBLICANS= FASCIST*



*Boy o Boy do you exemplify " Not The Sharpest Knife In The Kitchen "......!*


----------

